# Old Dogs / Dental Surgery with Anesthesia



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

https://toegrips.com/senior-dog-anesthesia/

Here is a good article about what could happen with older dogs having dental surgery. Below this article are some more heart wrenching stories to read about older dogs who were cleared for the anesthetic procedure yet never made it.

The other night we had to take our little Yorkie in to the emergency clinic. She had been having a tough time eating, scratching at her face and turning her head around in strange ways with her tongue stuck out. Every once in a while she’d squeal.

We figured it was either her teeth or collapsed trachea since Yorkie’s are prone to both these issues. We’d made a vet appointment to have her checked out but have been terrified that they’d recommend surgery to either pull her teeth or put a stint in her neck, both of which would require surgery.

In the past we have had her teeth professionally cleaned without anesthesia with great success but after getting her back from the vet hospital, it was strongly recommended she have some teeth pulled due to severe gingivitis and infection.

She’s 15 years old, walks at least an hour a day and is otherwise very healthy for an older dog but she does sometimes snore quite loud( due to infected sinuses or just that she’s an old dog ?)

We’ve used a holistic vet before who suggested we feed both our girls 50% meat ( a variety ) and 50% vegetables ( a variety ). This we were told is why her teeth are so bad as well as the fact that I don’t brush them which I agree with but the food has extended her life , without a doubt.
Like most dogs she hates her teeth being brushed and her mouth is so tiny it’s actually hard to do it but I’m going to start doing it again.

Have any of you had older dogs who needed this procedure done who were weary about the outcome and if so, how did you handle it?

Note: I fully understand that none of you are veterinaries so don’t expect professional advice here. I’m just interested in weighing the pros and cons of having dental surgery with an older dog.
Both my husband and I would be devastated to lose her.

Any suggestions besides going in to the vet to ask questions?


----------



## win231 (Feb 28, 2021)

If it was my dog, I wouldn't put her through surgery; I'd feed her soft food.  But if she was in a lot of pain, I'd have to make a difficult decision.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

@Keesha, my little maltipoo has had this done a couple of times and recovered well.  He's now about 15.  The vet said some breeds are more prone to tooth decay, just as some people are, and maltipoos apparently drew short straw on dental DNA. Not sure where Yorkies fall on the spectrum.  

Our dog apparently needs more teeth removed (this would be his third go-round) but we're putting it off because  he doesn't appear to be in any pain.

It's not inexpensive to have this done - at least $400 each time.  Also, next thing you know, other teeth will become problematic.  Not saying the vets are eager to do this, but it's definitely an income generator.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @Keesha, my little maltipoo has had this done a couple of times and recovered well.  He's now about 15.  The vet said some breeds are more prone to tooth decay, just as some people are, and maltipoos apparently drew short straw on dental DNA. Not sure where Yorkies fall on the spectrum.
> 
> Our dog apparently needs more teeth removed (this would be his third go-round) but we're putting it off because  he doesn't appear to be in any pain.
> 
> It's not inexpensive to have this done - at least $400 each time.  Also, next thing you know, other teeth will become problematic.  Not saying the vets are eager to do this, but it's definitely an income generator.


Yes yorkies are prone to tooth decay. My mother in laws Yorkie had no teeth at all. They all fell out. 
Apparently, from my understanding, it has to do with their small mouth cavity.

I do know it’s expensive and am VERY aware that vet service is a business just like human hospitals which is why I want other opinions besides theirs and my own. Since I don’t really trust anyone, my opinion can be exceptionally counterproductive.

I think I’m going to call my holistic vet and ask if he has any recommendations.

While at the animal hospital the vet pulled out her back molar which she said was almost sideways. Poor thing. I felt so guilty. Her mouth is so infected that her sinuses are also so I know this this needs dealing with and before we go.

Thanks Starsong. 
Much appreciated


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 28, 2021)

The vet will do tests to determine if she is healthy before doing the surgery. Of course, it isn't a guarantee.

I don't know where you live, but our area has vet specialists. There might be one for older dogs, or teeth or someone less general than a regular vet...not that there is anything wrong with regular vets but maybe you would feel better going to someone who only deals with this issue. Bad teeth can cause a dog to get a heart murmur and even congestive heart failure. Unfortunately I learned this the hard way with the first dog I ever had.

As for brushing teeth, my dogs love it and expect it. My Chihuahua, Roxie, who was quite old when she died never had to have her teeth cleaned and never lost a tooth. Any vet she went to always commented on how good her teeth looked.

Some dogs are more prone to having bad teeth. I think small dogs do.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> If it was my dog, I wouldn't put her through surgery; I'd feed her soft food.  But if she was in a lot of pain, I'd have to make a difficult decision.


Thanks win. I agree with you.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> The vet will do tests to determine if she is healthy before doing the surgery. Of course, it isn't a guarantee.
> 
> I don't know where you live, but our area has vet specialists. There might be one for older dogs, or teeth or someone less general than a regular vet...not that there is anything wrong with regular vets but maybe you would feel better going to someone who only deals with this issue. Bad teeth can cause a dog to get a heart murmur and even congestive heart failure. Unfortunately I learned this the hard way with the first dog I ever had.
> 
> As for brushing teeth, my dogs love it and expect it. My Chihuahua, Roxie, who was quite old when she died never had to have her teeth cleaned and never lost a tooth. Any vet she went to always commented on how good her teeth looked.


Thank you Jeweltea. 
Yes the vets can do tests but sometimes even with these tests being cleared, some dogs still don’t make it which is why I added the link. It’s about dogs who had all the appropriate pre-tests done but didn’t make it. I’m sorry for your loss.

Did Roxie eat dry crunchie kibble?
That’s quite impressive. I wish my dog loved it. I think I gave up too soon. Oddly enough our schnoodle has gleaming white teeth but eats the same food as our Yorkie.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 28, 2021)

Our older Bichon had to have some teeth pulled a couple of years ago and they did put her out. Everything went very well and we are happy with the results. Rotten teeth are so, so much worse and can lead to all sorts of bad problems.

While your dog is out, have it checked for various growths and other things that can be addressed at the same time.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 28, 2021)

No, I couldn't feed Roxie dry food. She loved it too much and I think she ate it too fast. She always threw it up resulting in several vet bills before we figured out that she didn't have that problem with canned. My other Chihuahua, Jackie has had to have her teeth cleaned despite me brushing them so it does depend on the dog, even if they are the same breed.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Our older Bichon had to have some teeth pulled a couple of years ago and they did put her out. Everything went very well and we are happy with the results. Rotten teeth are so, so much worse and can lead to all sorts of bad problems.
> 
> While your dog is out, have it checked for various growths and other things that can be addressed at the same time.


Thanks Pecos. How old was/is your bichon?
I fully agree that rotting teeth can cause a lot of other problems. This definitely needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> No, I couldn't feed Roxie dry food. She loved it too much and I think she ate it too fast. She always threw it up resulting in several vet bills before we figured out that she didn't have that problem with canned. My other Chihuahua, Jackie has had to have her teeth cleaned despite me brushing them so it does depend on the dog, even if they are the same breed.


Wow! That’s really interesting. We can’t get either of our dogs to eat dry food no matter what the brand. They just snub their nose at it. 
That’s also very interesting that your two chihuahuas are so different. Perhaps the mouth cavity size doesn’t make a difference in all dogs. 
Thanks


----------



## Pecos (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thanks Pecos. How old was/is your bichon?
> I fully agree that rotting teeth can cause a lot of other problems. This definitely needs to be dealt with.


I think that she was 13 at the time and her teeth had started to bother her quite a bit.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

When Mikey was alive he came to us with terrible tooth decay at age 4.  We did not know how long he'd been abandoned but he certainly had been neglected.  He had to have 3 teeth extracted straight off.  Did very well, but had to eat soft food thereafter.  After he died, we got Marley who we think, now, was aged 6 or 7, and here we go again.  2 tooth extractions and one was surgically realigned.  She eats kibble and chews everything we give her.  But, yesterday, when she woke up, as I was walking out of the bedroom, she got up  from her bed and threw up.  I went over and picked up a tooth.  In the evening I give her a Denta-Stik chew to clean the plaque from her teeth and I think she pulled that tooth out with the chew, swallowed it and it made her sick.  I looked in her mouth and did not see any evidence of trauma anywhere, so now I am perplexed as she's eating normally.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

My maltipoo has always had to be enticed to eat.  Food was never a motivator for him.  If he doesn't feel like eating he'll turn his nose up at steak, chicken, salmon, etc. 

If hungry, he'll eat pretty much whatever's offered, but generally only once a day, sometimes less often. You can only imagine what a challenge it is to give him meds he needs twice a day. (Gabapentin for nerve pain in his spine.)


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When Mikey was alive he came to us with terrible tooth decay at age 4.  We did not know how long he'd been abandoned but he certainly had been neglected.  He had to have 3 teeth extracted straight off.  Did very well, but had to eat soft food thereafter.  After he died, we got Marley who we think, now, was aged 6 or 7, and here we go again.  2 tooth extractions and one was surgically realigned.  She eats kibble and chews everything we give her.  But, yesterday, when she woke up, as I was walking out of the bedroom, she got up  from her bed and threw up.  I went over and picked up a tooth.  In the evening I give her a Denta-Stik chew to clean the plaque from her teeth and I think she pulled that tooth out with the chew, swallowed it and it made her sick.  I looked in her mouth and did not see any evidence of trauma anywhere, so now I am perplexed as she's eating normally.


Let's hope that Marley's problem was limited to only one tooth.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you Jeweltea.
> Yes the vets can do tests but sometimes even with these tests being cleared, some dogs still don’t make it which is why I added the link. It’s about dogs who had all the appropriate pre-tests done but didn’t make it. I’m sorry for your loss.
> 
> Did Roxie eat dry crunchie kibble?
> That’s quite impressive. I wish my dog loved it. I think I gave up too soon. Oddly enough our schnoodle has gleaming white teeth but eats the same food as our Yorkie.


Same here.  We had a German Shepherd/Lab mix during most of our maltipoo's life.  They ate pretty much the same food.  The MPs teeth were a problem, the GS/L's teeth were gorgeous.  Go figure.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Let's hope that Marley's problem was limited to only one tooth.


She's going to the vet tomorrow, and thank you, I hope so.  She has several other problems that require taking care of.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When Mikey was alive he came to us with terrible tooth decay at age 4.  We did not know how long he'd been abandoned but he certainly had been neglected.  He had to have 3 teeth extracted straight off.  Did very well, but had to eat soft food thereafter.  After he died, we got Marley who we think, now, was aged 6 or 7, and here we go again.  2 tooth extractions and one was surgically realigned.  She eats kibble and chews everything we give her.  But, yesterday, when she woke up, as I was walking out of the bedroom, she got up  from her bed and threw up.  I went over and picked up a tooth.  In the evening I give her a Denta-Stik chew to clean the plaque from her teeth and I think she pulled that tooth out with the chew, swallowed it and it made her sick.  I looked in her mouth and did not see any evidence of trauma anywhere, so now I am perplexed as she's eating normally.


That would make me wonder. Was the tooth loose to begin with and the denta stick pulled it out? Maybe she ate too much of it which made her sick. They do have menthol in them which can be a bit irritating to some dogs digestive tracks. It’s probably great timing on your part that you gave her the denta stick when you did. Save yourself a couple of hundred dollars. We should have done the same


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> She's going to the vet tomorrow, and thank you, I hope so.  She has several other problems that require taking care of.


Oh. I hope she’s ok also. I’m making a vet appointment for mine tomorrow also. Her teeth really need checking. The animal hospital will send over the results from the animal emergency clinic.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Oh. I hope she’s ok also. I’m making a vet appointment for mine tomorrow also. Her teeth really need checking. The animal hospital will send over the results from the animal emergency clinic.


Please let us know, @Lewkat and @Keesha.  Furbabies are so close to our hearts.  ♥


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

Will do StarSong.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Please let us know, @Lewkat and @Keesha.  Furbabies are so close to our hearts.  ♥


Sure will.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 28, 2021)

I am glad she is being checked out by her regular vet. You will probably feel better about whatever they tell you should be done. I gave my 2 girls extra long teeth brushings tonight after reading this.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> My maltipoo has always had to be enticed to eat.  Food was never a motivator for him.  If he doesn't feel like eating he'll turn his nose up at steak, chicken, salmon, etc.
> 
> If hungry, he'll eat pretty much whatever's offered, but generally only once a day, sometimes less often. You can only imagine what a challenge it is to give him meds he needs twice a day. (Gabapentin for nerve pain in his spine.)


Roxie would eat anything and everything. Jackie is extremely picky. She will skip meals sometimes and if anything is slightly different, she will not eat. She will not take pills either but fortunately she isn't on any right now. Our new dog is a Bulldog. She will eat anything.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 1, 2021)

I made an appointment with our vet today to get her teeth done. It’s obviously giving her problems  including sinus infection and I think she’s healthy enough to handle it. Plus I think the salt from the ocean will really help her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2021)

Good luck with your girl @Keesha, hope everything goes smoothly and she doesn't suffer too much pain afterwards.  Anesthesia is always scary, just takes a careless assistant to fail to administer it safely for the individual pet.  My cat wasn't that old when he had a resorbed tooth in his mouth that needed to be removed, his other teeth were fine, but they did clean all of them.  I was a nervous nellie the day before and the day of his surgery, my furkids are my babies.  Luckily everything went fine.

My older dog Hans, who passed on before I got my present dog, developed an auto-immune disease in his old age.  It affected his blood health and was very serious.  The vet said he really needed a complete transfusion, but even that wouldn't be guaranteed to work for him....but, at his age, he wouldn't put him under or do the transfusion.  He was on several medications for a long time before he had a serious episode where we rushed him in to the vet.  That doctor we had for decades and took good care of all our pets, we trusted him, he's since retired unfortunately.  He told us it was time to say goodbye, he wasn't going to recover anymore.


----------



## Jules (Mar 2, 2021)

Good luck with the treatment.  You can’t let her be uncomfortable.  You’ve made the right decision.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 6, 2021)

So this morning we took our dog in to see the vet who told us she needs to have blood work done for the anesthesia, her teeth cleaned and then have the loose teeth pulled and this will cost $2,000  plus dollars. 

I asked why her loose teeth needed cleaning before they got extracted and he said to prevent tartar and bacteria from going into her bloodstream. 

Ok I’m not claiming to be a vet but this just doesn’t make sense to me at all. Cleaning the tartar first before extracting them seems like a waste of time, money and would cause more tartar and bacteria in the mouth that would need sucking out. Plus I have my dogs last molar which the emergency animal hospital took out and they certainly didn’t clean the tooth before they pulled it. It’s covered in tartar. 

I’m going to go to another vet for a second opinion because that information just doesn’t make sense to me. It merely sounds like a way to make more money off of us.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 6, 2021)

That seems very high to me. It seems like my dog cost me $500 or so for her teeth cleaned, 2 teeth pulled and bloodwork. However that was a three or four years ago.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

@Keesha, as I said, this is a profit center for vets.  That's outrageously expensive.  You're wise to get a second opinion and another price quote.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 6, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> That seems very high to me. It seems like my dog cost me $500 or so for her teeth cleaned, 2 teeth pulled and bloodwork. However that was a three or four years ago.





StarSong said:


> @Keesha, as I said, this is a profit center for vets.  That's outrageously expensive.  You're wise to get a second opinion and another price quote.


Thank you ladies. I will consider other options and / or other vets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> So this morning we took our dog in to see the vet who told us she needs to have blood work done for the anesthesia, her teeth cleaned and then have the loose teeth pulled and this will cost $2,000  plus dollars.
> 
> I asked why her loose teeth needed cleaning before they got extracted and he said to prevent tartar and bacteria from going into her bloodstream.
> 
> ...


That sounds weird Keesha.  I agree with you that it's likely better to leave the tooth as is, extract and carefully cleanse the gum immediately afterward.  Cleaning then pulling does sound like a rip off, and probably not great for the dog either.  Glad you're getting a second opinion.  I know this must be very frustrating for you, good luck!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That sounds weird Keesha.  I agree with you that it's likely better to leave the tooth as is, extract and carefully cleanse the gum immediately afterward.  Cleaning then pulling does sound like a rip off, and probably not great for the dog either.  Glad you're getting a second opinion.  I know this must be very frustrating for you, good luck!


Actually I just booked an appointment today with a clinic who cleans canine teeth with no anesthesia. Our dog has had it done before and she was fine with it plus all the 47 reviews were great including pictures. We’ve decided to take this a step at a time. Get her teeth cleaned which will get rid of most of the tartar and gingivitis. This should strengthen her gums some and hopefully her teeth also. If she has problems with any more loose teeth we will deal with those at that time. The cost is $200 Canadian which is much better than $2,000.

Thank you for your concern and interest 
Much appreciated


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2021)

That's great Keesha, always wondered about those no anesthesia cleanings, guess they may give the dog something to relax instead?  My husband has been cleaning our dog's teeth for many years.  He did all of our Standard Schnauzer's teeth and now does our Labradoodles.  He has a dental scraping tool, I forget where we bought it, but he starts them out as pups and gets them used to it, then he does the teeth 3 or 4 times a year.  Even when our dogs were old, the vet always was amazed at the health and cleanliness of the teeth and gums. 

 If something ever happened where my husband couldn't do it anymore, if I couldn't do it properly alone, I would definitely go to a vet who did not put him under.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 9, 2021)

I saw a vet locally who did this too. If mine need it, I will look it. I brush my dog's teeth everyday but they still might need it in the future.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 9, 2021)

@Keesha, Jazz is scheduled for her dental towards the end of March.  She's almost 14.  She's 3.5 pounds.

Very small dogs tend to have very crowded teeth and are are prone to dental issues, no matter how much they're brushed, cleaned, given chews, dental hygiene products etc.  My two (when Tango was alive) certainly proved that point!  

When I rescued them, I purposely chose an exotics Vet, (one who specializes in animals other than dogs and cats....like reptiles, rodents, birds etc. ) because they are experienced in dealing with very small animals.  I figured if a vet could routinely do successful spays and neuters on rats and other small animals, they would be experienced enough to administer appropriate amounts of anesthesia to my tiny dogs. 

My doc did a full blood panel before Jazz's dental to verify that blood numbers (which gives some indication of organ health) were in acceptable ranges.  He also put her on a proactive dose of antibiotics to combat the potential for bacteria to be released into her system when they pull a couple of her teeth he already knows need to come out....which by the way is a lot less expensive than a full teeth cleaning BEFORE the extractions.  He will also do an intubation as part of the procedure as a precaution because if something does go wrong during the dental they will have the resuscitation equipment already in place to deal with it. 

The dental, including the intubation, anesthesia, at least two extractions but likely more, the full cleaning and scaling, will cost me under $500.  Jazz, (and Tango when he was alive) have had this procedure done every couple years.  They've come through it like champs each time.  Putting an older dog under anesthesia has more risks than doing same with a younger dog, but leaving Jazz's teeth alone puts her at great risk for heart problems, kidney and liver disease, diabetes, unnecessary pain and associated weight loss to name a few things. 

I'm shocked at what they want to charge you!!! But I also know that that can be large discrepancies between vets, even in the same town!  I'm glad you're getting a second opinion.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's great Keesha, always wondered about those no anesthesia cleanings, guess they may give the dog something to relax instead?  My husband has been cleaning our dog's teeth for many years.  He did all of our Standard Schnauzer's teeth and now does our Labradoodles.  He has a dental scraping tool, I forget where we bought it, but he starts them out as pups and gets them used to it, then he does the teeth 3 or 4 times a year.  Even when our dogs were old, the vet always was amazed at the health and cleanliness of the teeth and gums.
> 
> If something ever happened where my husband couldn't do it anymore, if I couldn't do it properly alone, I would definitely go to a vet who did not put him under.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. That’s a really good idea. I wish I’d thought of that when our dogs were puppies so they could get used to it. 
I had forgotten the importance of removing tartar, gingivitis and unhealthy bacteria. It can be very damaging to their organs let alone their teeth. 
With the next dogs we get, I’m going to do this and if I can’t find someone who can do it at least once or twice a year. I actually looked up scrapers last night and will probably get one. 
Great info Seabreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2021)

Your welcome Keesha.  My husband also plucks the inner ear hairs when he does the teeth. You probably know the wiry inner ear hairs on Schnauzers, and even Labradoodles to my surprise, can cause discomfort, itching and even infections. He's very calm with animals, I'm always nervous about hurting them. I do the majority of the grooming, always have, but even now I take away the slightest amount of nail when I trim them, as not to make them bleed by cutting the quick.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I saw a vet locally who did this too. If mine need it, I will look it. I brush my dog's teeth everyday but they still might need it in the future.


I wish i can keep up with their dental cleaning. Good luck with your dogs teeth. Thanks for writing. 


Ronni said:


> @Keesha, Jazz is scheduled for her dental towards the end of March.  She's almost 14.  She's 3.5 pounds.
> 
> Very small dogs tend to have very crowded teeth and are are prone to dental issues, no matter how much they're brushed, cleaned, given chews, dental hygiene products etc.  My two (when Tango was alive) certainly proved that point!
> 
> ...




Yes. Small dogs ARE prone to problem teeth. Definitely.
Their mouths are so small. One of the things that made her teeth worst was that I started feeding her human food. We took our dogs to a holistic vet who recommended a 50% meat / 50% vegetables diet and while our dogs health improved dramatically, our yorkies teeth didn’t ; understandably so. It’s soft food with sugars from some of the vegetables.

Choosing a small animal vet was a smart move Ronni. They would be very experienced in dealing with small animals. I’ve never considered that but will from this point on.
Older dogs are certainly at a higher risk for being put through anesthesia and honestly I don’t really want to take that risk which is why I’m so happy I found this canine dental hygienist. She’s had this done successfully before and I got to watch the entire process which I’ll also do this time as well.

I’m glad your two ( Jazz & Tango ) went through this procedure so successfully. Love their names by the way.

Yes our little dog really needs this done. It was so painful for me to see her in such pain. I almost feel embarrassed that I didn’t make a greater effort to look in her mouth but I did immediately take her to the emergency clinic where they removed her molar. It was actually sideways yet still attached.  She was crying and scratching at her face and I felt like such a useless doggie mom at the time .

I was shocked at what they wanted to charge us but I’ve found these vets to really take advantage of pet parents who are emotionally stressed and concerned which I find very snakey in itself.

Anyway I’ve made the appointment and my husband will be retired by then so can come with me for moral support.

Thanks Ronni


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Your welcome Keesha.  My husband also plucks the inner ear hairs when he does the teeth. You probably know the wiry inner ear hairs on Schnauzers, and even Labradoodles to my surprise, can cause discomfort, itching and even infections. He's very calm with animals, I'm always nervous about hurting them. I do the majority of the grooming, always have, but even now I take away the slightest amount of nail when I trim them, as not to make them bleed by cutting the quick.


You’re kidding? Wow! Your man, cleans dog teeth, pulls the ear hairs. That’s awesome ! I’ve got to spend $100 plus tip to get it done.

Like yourself , I cannot do that to our dogs. I leave that for our groomers. She doesn’t do it every time but probably every second time I take them in. It definitely helps keep their ears from getting infections as well as mites and stuff burrowing in there.

I’m like yourself. I’m too nervous to do that and too emotional. One sad look from them and I freeze with guilt. They know how to play me for sure. Lol.


----------

